# Colnago adjustable stem?



## colnrly (Oct 12, 2005)

I saw this on roadbikereview.com classifieds:

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin...sults_format=long&db_id=59518&query=retrieval

Anyone know if this works or how to tell if my stem, which looks the same except for the length is similarly adjustable?


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*rotate the shim and cap 180 degrees*

the way this works is the bore for the steer tube is angled and oversized. the shim that inserts is angled on it's outside diameter. so...you rotate the shim 180, it goes up or down in angle accordingly. the top cap supplied with these is correspondingly angled as well.

for a third position option, a non-agled, straight diameter shim can be used as well.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

But this stem was made in the 1" size era and only offers the adjustibility with the use of a 1" steerer. If you use the much more common 'modern' 1 1/8" steerer, you don't get any adjustibility.


----------

